# Cits ... >  PonyProg

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Uztaisīju PonyProg programmatoru. Bet tagad tā īsti nesaprotu vai ja programmē ATmega16 vai programatoram pietiek ar to kas nāk no porta vai arī tas barojas no shēmas?

PonyProg

----------


## Modris

ATMega 16 pietiek ar 5 vadiem no LPT. Vari drošībai vēl izmatot pāris pretenes ka 1k. Ja ieliksi 74HC244 vispēr būsi uzveidojis STK200 programmatoru. Strādā kā ICSP. Intereses pēc vari paskatītries ATMEL saitā par ICSP un arī info par GREENCard  programmēšanu. Greenam arī ir izmantots ATMEL un programmē caur ICSP.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Vai SN74HCT244 var izmantot? Ja nemaldos tad HCT sērija bija drusku lēnāka. Bet tā ka LPT arī nav no ātrajiem tad domāju ka vajadzētu strādāt?

----------


## AntonsK

HC un HCT atshkjiras nevis ar aatrumu, bet ar logjiskajiem liimenjiem. 
palasi jebkuru datasheetu.

----------


## ritvarsrizikovs

Lietojam PIC seerijas uC un Programmeeshanas probleemas aizmirstam. Iedzenam kontrolierii Bootloaderu un rakstam programmu neiznjemot to no taa paredzeetaa sleeguma. InCircuitDebugger sheema ir viens vieniigs RS232 to TTL paarveidotaajs MAX232.

----------

